# Blue Snakeskins



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

hey Everyone,

Just got some Blue snake skins that Rick at Canadian aqua farm raised -Gotta say Top Notch!!! Start to finish - They are 1.5" approx and doing great eating awesome - 90% water changes 1 time a day/2 times if i can in the morning too will be the standard and feeding 3+ times - Dark blue back ground will be not what i do next time...Light blue...As they are dark against the darker back ground. but perfect what i want to see at mid to front - Tank is - air stone and 1 cycled fuval, and a Eheim 300w heater..bit overkill i know...but eh work with what ya got.... at day 2 now -


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! I love blue snakeskins! I used to have two giant ones . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic to see them settled in so quickly. I look forward to future updates, they grow fast at this stage.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Marko1 said:


> hey Everyone, Just got some Blue snake skins that Rick at Canadian aqua farm raised -Gotta say Top Notch!!! Start to finish - They are 1.5" approx and doing great eating awesome


Nice looking fish. With these little beauties from Rick, you can have your own personal"grow-out" challenge  You were right on when you said "Top Notch !!"...." doing great eating awesome".......just positive indications of the healthy and happy fish that Rick always produces. We in the local aquaria community are very fortunate to have someone as dedicated as Rick is to keep a steady supply of beautiful discus available. :bigsmile: Rick is certainly a credit to the hobby. 
Look forward to seeing you keep us updated on the progress of these little guys


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Nice looking fish. With these little beauties from Rick, you can have your own personal"grow-out" challenge  You were right on when you said "Top Notch !!"...." doing great eating awesome".......just positive indications of the healthy and happy fish that Rick always produces. We in the local aquaria community are very fortunate to have someone as dedicated as Rick is to keep a steady supply of beautiful discus available. :bigsmile: Rick is certainly a credit to the hobby.
> Look forward to seeing you keep us updated on the progress of these little guys


I agree and thanks!  Im currently on a 2x a day 90% water change and feed 4 -5 times a day Cycle so long as i can keep them in ship shape(its all in my hands now) and that has its dangerous moments! lol


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Some photos while i was refilling tank up and waiting for the water to pump over lol


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quick 1 Week update. Everyones alive and eating Well. My upgrade tank didnt come in yet sounds like next week....Want to get them into a bigger tank bit more volume of water to play with but i think will be good - 60gal Cube 24x24x24 - I will run it at 1/2 full first...


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well going on 2 weeks...I really need to start using my camera instead of my crappy phone lol


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing their colours come in over the next several months. The shape and eye ratio is very good.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks! Struggling a bit with Wishing i had my bigger tank but it came with a chipped corner from manufacturer so now waiting on replacement killing me! Might dig up a bigger tank but feel like swapping aquariums possibly next week anyway for the 60gal Cube so why Bother them more with moving them 2 times in 1 week.....


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

and tank might be a bit more time still shipping so move tonight...Bigger tank ahoy!


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Update: ..Hate Transfers but i will have a bit of time in here for them and I can get the 60 when it comes painted up and plumbed(overflow drilled tank) and Not be panicing...Have a bit of melafix in the tank as i netted to transfer and they were not to happy about that so see a few dings on them and dont want anything going on even with the big changes in water...figure better safe then sorry.... Tho are already eating food / hunting and fighting for there space as usual but i wanna let them have there time in the dimmed light, Will probably be a couple days though to fully be at home..


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The net marks will disappear amazingly fast.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

They are super good! I think the extra water volume is helping lots! - Plus my 60gal showed up today low and behold! lol so will be working on it this weekend for sure. They dont dirty this water near as much i see already so im sure this will help a whole bunch!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! The 60g is going to be awesome.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

yes it will for sure - Water change time fun pics


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Beauties!! I'm gonna have to get a few discus from Rick soon.... I have two blue diamond and one pigeon blood. Something yellow or red maaaaybe? Anyway you're awesome for growing out so many fish at once haha.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Kim86  Im a freak for the blues lol Like some red in them but Blue diamonds are awesome looking i had those before and even a pair in a community tank. I want some Brilliant Turqs still after this from Rick but Want these guys a bit bigger/need to get my other tank ready to accept these and my 90 for Turqs and more! haha


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

So little update(almost a month now with these guys) Just a photo of one with my iphone after feeding here starting to show Colors. Still have everyone So far on the 15 man Team and hoping to continue that way - Great fish from Rick just gotta say that again and Cant wait to see these guys get huge!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That one in the center of the photo is looking spectacular. The body shape and fins are great for this size and it has a nice tight chin. Looking forward to seeing it at 6".


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally Used a real camera lol Hard to get me to do these things


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

an another more side view


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Stay tuned! Messy moving around slowly to get it into place! but they will feel small in it once again!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet! Can't wait to see it up and running.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Shes Running!!! - Tomorrow when she's up to temp! Fish will be transfered-Want to make sure she holds same temp for transfer


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Loving this journal. Really pushes me to continue on with starting a discus tank. I look forward to the update with them in the 60 gallon!


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

New shots on the fishies - Still in the smaller tank but soon as they are in the 60 im feeling good movement i think -


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

So they are all in the 60g seem to be doing pretty good i think! - Eating in there already Hoping that it will be a improvement for their fins again and overall health as i was feeling that at 100% water change once a day was becoming to little slowly here Will keep everyone posted on progress in the new tank - Thanks to MyKiss again for the Magnum 350 - driving this baby right now!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure they are happy with the extra space.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Time for them swimming in there! - After tonights water change...Did id say 90% they were on their sides as usual lol can tell just by using the water line that they start needing to turn sideways that they are getting bigger haha


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Update- Bit of ups and downs...They now have been "Caged" as i had a jumper that i put back in but has a bit of healing to do now...Bit of aggressive bacteria but nothing these champs cant handle i think!!


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

They are getting so big! You've done a really nice job of raising them. Good thing you were able to catch the jumper too!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

dELETING this see i hit repost in the am lol


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

been a while so figured Time for a new shot- Not great flash but thought it wasnt too bad and a sneak photo of some new additions


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Those snakeskins are going to be sweet when they're full grown. The Forrest discus look like they are settling in very nicely.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Soo....Tank # 4 Is going to hit start up tomorrow Afternoon......tank # 5 is Run in and getting some snake skins transfered Sunday.....I may have a problem....lol whats 435Gallons of water these days anyway  LoL


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

and Next week i Start my 135G cube For work At the end of next week finally


----------

